# Anyone seen Wal-Mart fiddler crabs?



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I work for walmart corporate, but I have to agree on this one, I don't understand why we have these tanks in our stores when no one is dedicated to taking care of them... never made a lot of sense to me :-/

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Petco near me put all the dwarf frogs in a little critter keeper inside the tank, totally submerged under the water because they were trying to keep them from getting sucked into the filter. I told the guy back there and showed him that their card says "Must Breathe Air." Now the critter cage is in the tank in such a way that the top of it is above the water line so they can get to the air while still in the cage.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I hate to say it, but by rescuing these guys, you put them into a position to buy more. If the "product" keeps dying because it is not taken care of, the product will stop being sold. :/


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Tbh do they need air? I've read everywhere they do but I don't see dead ones ever in the tanks. I was like maybe they scoop em out, but the tanks are so poorly kept the other tanks have dead fish and they aren't scooped out. So I looked for remains....I never found any if the other crabs ate them. Also, they aren't good sellers at all so somehow they are surviving. I buy stuff from walmart 3 times a week and always wander into the fish section. I still have to witness a drowned crab.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

My local Walmart got rid of their fish because of super high death rates

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

The walmart closest to me doesn't have many tanks in their fish section as compared to others I've seen. They have gotten some really nice snakeskin guppies before, they were orange... so I had to get them lol. I had them for about a year. That's about the only fish I can think of that I've gotten from there. 

We go there for emergency stuff during the night. Like when the heater in our apartment die during the winter. We went and bought heaters for our tanks that didn't have any. The temp dropped down into the 40s in our place before we left to my family's house, but only 2 fish died. 


-Val


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

Since this has been brought up my 2 cents worth is why buy anything that is taken from the natural environment ? Fish , Crab's , Shrimp , Frog's , Lizard's , Snakes anything . For the one you get many more died and I am sure the environment was damaged in the process . I have seen first hand what fish collectors do to a Coral Reef and it is horrible . Even if they don't use chemicals that stun the fish but kill the corals , they still tear the reef apart breaking massive beatiful corals into piles of ruble that the waves will turn into masses of rublle that further scour the bottom and scrape many of the recruitement's and guess what ? No more homes for the fish . And this was at Christmas Island 1400 miles south of Hawaii in the middle of nowhere . It took a 2 hour boatride to find reef's that were relativelly undamaged by fish collectors . Don't buy or Sell any wild collected Animals Please . Sorry that was more than 2 cent's worth:icon_eek:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I work for Walmart in the Fabrics and Crafts dept, and we initially got rid of our live fish at our last remodel 5 years ago. Now we are due for a mini remodel this August, and even though we have been told we are only getting new paint/tiles and a general sprucing up, management thinks the fish might be coming back. No one wants to deal with the fish, and before I could volunteer, management came to me to ask me if I would take on the tank care knowing I have so many at home. At least I wouldn't be stepping on the Pet Dept. manager's toes if upper management gives me the go-ahead (not that any dept manager would care - they have enough to worry about). 
My only fear is that we had so much trouble with jerks before - it's a college town - and the "kids" would come in and routinely get liquid dish detergent off the shelves and pour it in the tanks on overnights. The morons thought it was funny. Did it several times, it seemed to be a dare or challenge between different groups of students. Then you get the drunks who try to scoop out fish with their bare hands because they don't want to wait for assistance. It's a no-win situation - I hope we don't get them.


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I work for Walmart in the Fabrics and Crafts dept, and we initially got rid of our live fish at our last remodel 5 years ago. Now we are due for a mini remodel this August, and even though we have been told we are only getting new paint/tiles and a general sprucing up, management thinks the fish might be coming back. No one wants to deal with the fish, and before I could volunteer, management came to me to ask me if I would take on the tank care knowing I have so many at home. At least I wouldn't be stepping on the Pet Dept. manager's toes if upper management gives me the go-ahead (not that any dept manager would care - they have enough to worry about).
> My only fear is that we had so much trouble with jerks before - it's a college town - and the "kids" would come in and routinely get liquid dish detergent off the shelves and pour it in the tanks on overnights. The morons thought it was funny. Did it several times, it seemed to be a dare or challenge between different groups of students. Then you get the drunks who try to scoop out fish with their bare hands because they don't want to wait for assistance. It's a no-win situation - I hope we don't get them.


Sad situation man, that's America for you... At least you are stepping up! Kudos!


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Miles said:


> I hate walmart with a passion, for, well... A number of reasons, one of them is that they are awful at keeping their aquatic livestock in my area, they have their fiddler crabs totally submerged in water, which means that they are drowning. I rescued 4 of them a couple weeks ago, anyone seen this at other places? I personally cannot stand when animals aren't cared for correctly, especially when they are sold to people for them to put in their fishtanks at home.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't violating some sort of review guideline... If it is i'm sorry!


I agreed with the other poster that you are not helping by buying them. I've seen other stores have them fully submerge too. While some other have a floating island for them to climb.



reefdive said:


> Since this has been brought up my 2 cents worth is why buy anything that is taken from the natural environment ? Fish , Crab's , Shrimp , Frog's , Lizard's , Snakes anything . For the one you get many more died and I am sure the environment was damaged in the process . I have seen first hand what fish collectors do to a Coral Reef and it is horrible . Even if they don't use chemicals that stun the fish but kill the corals , they still tear the reef apart breaking massive beatiful corals into piles of ruble that the waves will turn into masses of rublle that further scour the bottom and scrape many of the recruitement's and guess what ? No more homes for the fish . And this was at Christmas Island 1400 miles south of Hawaii in the middle of nowhere . It took a 2 hour boatride to find reef's that were relativelly undamaged by fish collectors . Don't buy or Sell any wild collected Animals Please . Sorry that was more than 2 cent's worth:icon_eek:


It's seems to me that you are referring to habitat destruction being more destrimental than removing X number of animals from the wild. If they just collect without destroying than it's not too bad. It's not only the reefs, but the rainforest. Trees are being chopped down for either human occupation or making wood product. You and I and everyone else in one way or another does contribute to this.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the walmart here redid their tanks they look really good not gravel in them they stay clean and have a lock on the lid so people cant "play" in them. there are no petshops in town so i think that is why the keep it here all the stock is really good and healthy too. i got columbian tetras and a couple months later they spawned for me and doubled in number


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> I agreed with the other poster that you are not helping by buying them. I've seen other stores have them fully submerge too. While some other have a floating island for them to climb.
> 
> 
> 
> It's seems to me that you are referring to habitat destruction being more destrimental than removing X number of animals from the wild. If they just collect without destroying than it's not too bad. It's not only the reefs, but the rainforest. Trees are being chopped down for either human occupation or making wood product. You and I and everyone else in one way or another does contribute to this.


I ended up actually cheating them, they all molted and i took back the skins saying they all died and got a refund


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Miles said:


> I ended up actually cheating them, they all molted and i took back the skins saying they all died and got a refund



haha nice one


----------



## Lipstic (May 10, 2012)

Miles said:


> I ended up actually cheating them, they all molted and i took back the skins saying they all died and got a refund


I believe this is what made the toy store I work for stop selling African Dwarf Frogs. However, the store I work for is much smaller than Walmart with a much smaller profit margin; meaning unless every 2 customers who purchase crabs from Walmart return them as dead (as you have) it will mean nothing and they will continue to sell them.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> I agreed with the other poster that you are not helping by buying them. I've seen other stores have them fully submerge too. While some other have a floating island for them to climb.
> 
> 
> 
> It's seems to me that you are referring to habitat destruction being more destrimental than removing X number of animals from the wild. If they just collect without destroying than it's not too bad. It's not only the reefs, but the rainforest. Trees are being chopped down for either human occupation or making wood product. You and I and everyone else in one way or another does contribute to this.


It's pretty bad even if they collect without destroying the habitat, red tailed sharks are listed as "critically endangered" one of the many species found in the pet trade that are often wild caught


----------



## crabgall (Jun 25, 2017)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes! originally they had them in these little plastic bowls like the poor betas with gravel crushing their poor feet,(one of them was even missing a claw) and then they decided to move them into this small fish tank with these small "goldfish" like fish, (they were some type of goldfish I'm assuming, but not the regular type you'd think) that were completely small enough to get snatched by the crabs! not only did the crabs have no access to air, they could easily harm the other fish, and were in freshwater. now, I'm not completely sure these were freshwater, but the label said they were (of course, the label could say anything) I'm planning on rescuing some soon, but sadly I'm only going to be able to get 3 because I only have access to a 10 gallon tank... Walmart really needs to be checked out, because these are definitely not the conditions the crabs need.


----------

